# Jumper fun



## jake337 (Jun 6, 2011)

Heres a few shots of a Jumper who was being quite friendly!

1





d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
iso200
sb600 with DIY on camera diffuser

​2​



d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
sb600 with DIY flash diffuser

​3​



d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
sb600 with DIY diffuser

​4​



d90
tokina100mm f2.8 mcaro
1/200
f11
sb600 with DIY difuser
​Thanks for looking and sharing.​


----------



## jake337 (Jun 8, 2011)

My favorite is #4 with its very narrow DOF.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 8, 2011)

Any C&C on how the DIY sb600 flash diffuser worked for these?  Good? Bad?  All comments welcome.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the diffuser works well, if that's what you used. 1 & 3 are too warm though. Try and equalize the WB throughout the set. Nice work.


----------



## mjbine (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice shots.  How are you liking that lens?  I got one and I am still getting use to it.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 8, 2011)

mjbine said:


> Nice shots. How are you liking that lens? I got one and I am still getting use to it.


 
I like it alot. More and more as time goes on. I believe I've come to like it more than my nikkor 85mm f1.4d.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 8, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I think the diffuser works well, if that's what you used. 1 & 3 are too warm though. Try and equalize the WB throughout the set. Nice work.



I need to start editing one photo then copying adjustments to the rest of the set.  I still find myself editing each photo at a time.  User error at its best!  
Thanks for the help and comments.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 8, 2011)

cool!!


----------

